# Need an app that kinda works like Microsoft paint



## kungwei

OK I'm trying to find the best app that allows me to open a picture of a form and be able to write, mark, or highlight. App will be used on a tablet with a stylus. Help is greatly appreciated, I need this asap for my business so any input will help.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Check out some of the adobe apps. They might have something you could use.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## mattchenzo

Photo art and pics art, both do pretty much MS paint. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.funfactory.photoeditor
Or
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.picsart.studio

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshua.worth

kungwei said:


> OK I'm trying to find the best app that allows me to open a picture of a form and be able to write, mark, or highlight. App will be used on a tablet with a stylus. Help is greatly appreciated, I need this asap for my business so any input will help.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sketch

follow me on Twitter @JoshuaWorth


----------

